# Tandem bargain!



## Andrew_Culture (7 Oct 2013)

Bit of a project, too much for me!

http://bit.ly/GJ3ZuX


----------



## trampyjoe (7 Oct 2013)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Bit of a project, too much for me!
> 
> http://bit.ly/GJ3ZuX


Unfortunately too far for me to collect .. and the missus just gave a resounding 'NO!!!'


----------



## Andrew_Culture (7 Oct 2013)

trampyjoe said:


> Unfortunately too far for me to collect .. and the missus just gave a resounding 'NO!!!'



Well that's the real reason I'm not driving the few miles down the road to fetch it!


----------



## biggs682 (7 Oct 2013)

just needs a wipe down with a wd40 soaked rag and away she goes


----------



## Phaeton (7 Oct 2013)

I immediately thought of the Goodies, clearly showing my age

Alan...


----------



## Andrew_Culture (8 Oct 2013)

A friend who restores bikes just emailed me to say the seller ought to chuck it back in the sea where they found it!


----------



## Andrew_Culture (8 Oct 2013)

If I had a garage I'd make a tandem fixie


----------



## dichuanrenes (4 Dec 2013)

just needs a wipe down with a wd40 soaked rag and away she goes


----------



## Cycleops (26 Dec 2013)

Two words come to mind" money pit".


----------



## JohnClimber (21 Jan 2014)

if you want a classic Cannondale mtb tandem for a grand this is a bargin with a good fork up front

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Connondal...1256458397?pt=UK_Bikes_GL&hash=item19e766d49d


----------



## young Ed (21 Jan 2014)

JohnClimber said:


> if you want a classic Cannondale mtb tandem for a grand this is a bargin with a good fork up front
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Connondal...1256458397?pt=UK_Bikes_GL&hash=item19e766d49d


how much should they be?
Cheers Ed


----------



## JohnClimber (22 Jan 2014)

young Ed said:


> how much should they be?
> Cheers Ed



New double that for one of those.

If I didn't have my Dawes XC tandem with front forks I'd go for that one for sure (if I had the money)


----------

